
Microsoft’s Windows 10 Is Slowly Killing My Old Lenovo Laptop - larra
http://www.eejournal.com/article/killing-me-softly-with-its-upgrades/
======
bediger4000
I'm definitely not saying something that believe 100%, but...

This happened under Windows XP, too. My work desktop was new in 2002. I got it
in 2003. By 2009, it was struggling to run a complement of PuTTY terminals,
Outlook and Internet Explorer, along with whatever corporate "compliance"
software that company demanded. By 2010, it was hopeless.

In moments of weakness, I have a sneaking feeling the Microsoft puts
deliberate performance-wasters in, so that older hardware and/or OS versions
just barely work, in order to nudge people to upgrade. Of course, Microsoft
doesn't do this, as it would be objectively unethical, open them to civil
suits and maybe even be illegal. As a citizen and a taxpayer, I know that
market forces would prevent such dirty tricks, as it would cause customers to
flow away from Windows and on to its many competitors in the free market.

------
simonblack
Backup, wipe the disk, and revert to your old Windows 7 recovery disks.

I have steadfastly resisted any 'upgrade' of the Windows 7 in my trusty
8-year-old Lenovo T410S.

Mind you, 98% of the time I am running Mint Linux flawlessly.

